# Bo Diddley



## Andrew Evans (Jun 2, 2008)

Rock 'n' Roll Hall of Famer Bo Diddley died Monday, surrounded by family and loved ones at his home in Archer, Florida. 

He was known for his hybrid hits that melded rock and blues, was 79. Tracks like "Who Do You Love?" and "Before You Accuse Me" became synonymous with Diddley. His signature beat laid the foundation for rock 'n' roll for decades. The rhythm on tracks such as "Who Do You Love?" and "Bo Diddley" became known as the "Bo Diddley" beat. 

Diddley was a contemporary of Chuck Berry, Fats Domino and Elvis Presley.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 2, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2008)

.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 2, 2008)

> I walk 47 miles of barbed wire,
> I use a cobra-snake for a necktie,
> I got a brand new house on the roadside,
> Made from rattlesnake hide,
> ...


.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## crushing (Jun 2, 2008)

.


----------



## tellner (Jun 2, 2008)

Not a career cut tragically short, but still damned sad.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 2, 2008)

Here he is in his prime: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgzn7VyoqEw

A couple of years ago, my son and I got a chance to see the legend Bo Diddley perform at a concert in Kansas City. Despite being an old guy, he still held his own. Along with his legendary songs, he had a great song that made tribute to many of the greats he knew and performed with. Later on, I met someone who ran into Bo Diddley at the airport. He said Bo was friendly and talked a lot about various things. I opened the door for a lot of people, and they just ran through and left me holding the knob.

So heres to Bo: 

Bo knew Diddley, he knew rock and roll, and he knew guitar. He and his music will always be with us!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jun 2, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 2, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 2, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 2, 2008)

One of my favorite movies of all time is "Rockula" with Dean Cameron and Toni Basil.
Bo Diddley is in the movie and rocks out while wearing beely boppers and playing on a square guitar.
He was awesome!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2008)

One of the greats! :asian:


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Jun 3, 2008)

He was well like and loved, I like that he appeared in trading places w/Dan Akroyd.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 3, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 3, 2008)

:asian:


----------

